# Ughhhhhhhh



## sprout (Sep 15, 2005)

my shower is clogged how the heck do i fix that w/o a darn plumber??


----------



## totto (Sep 16, 2005)

Lift the drain if you can and clear if and try liqud plumber


----------



## HandyWoman (Sep 16, 2005)

drain o is my best friend lol


----------



## Daryl (Sep 19, 2005)

You probably have a hair clog in the trap under the floor just below drain or withina few feet of it. If liquid plumber doesn't do it go to Home Depot and pick up an inexspensive drain clog remover. In the plumbing tools section. Looks like a flat spring inside a flat cylinder with a spring on the end of it. This can be used to remove small clogs very easily.


----------

